# MAC Strobe Cream - wonder product?!



## Pipsweet (Feb 1, 2008)

The MAC website claims that Strobe cream is 'the ultimate quick fix for the skin. Super-powered with potent botanicals; de-snoozes, de-stresses, moistens, freshens and boosts the look of dull, flat or tired-looking skin with a fully loaded vitamin zap and a mega dose of green tea. Brightens and clarifies with iridescent particles and antioxidants. Enhances the effects of light on all skin and in all lighting conditions from sunlight to spotlight.'

Has anyone actually tried this stuff? Reckon it's worth Â£19.50? Would appreciate any response!


----------



## bella1342 (Feb 1, 2008)

I love strobe cream, it instantly brightens my skin. It's pretty much my favorite MAC product.


----------



## PhantomGoddess (Feb 1, 2008)

I hate this product, it made me breakout horribly after a half day of wearing it.


----------



## bella1342 (Feb 1, 2008)

Originally Posted by *PhantomGoddess* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I hate this product, it made me breakout horribly after a half day of wearing it. Yeah.. it makes my sister breakout bad too... so does all of their foundatin and blush. The only thing she can really use is the e/s. I don't breakout from it. 
I don't think Strobe Cream is like a miracle or wonder cream by any means, but it does give my face an instant natural glow, and I get so many compliments.


----------



## Killah Kitty (Feb 1, 2008)

I have dry breakout prone skin and I use Strobe cream with no problems. I really love it, it gives me a glow and takes the dullness away from my skin. Just because my skin is so dry in the winter I layer it over a little bit of my regular moisturizer, but in the summer, its perfect all on its own.

After my whole face is done I usually dab a bit extra up on my cheekbones and under my brow, then use a pearly eyeshadow. Instant highlight


----------



## greeneyedangel (Feb 2, 2008)

Originally Posted by *bella1342* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Yeah.. it makes my sister breakout bad too... so does all of their foundatin and blush. The only thing she can really use is the e/s. I don't breakout from it. 
I don't think Strobe Cream is like a miracle or wonder cream by any means, but it does give my face an instant natural glow, and I get so many compliments.

Hmmm not to change the subject or anything but you have me thinking. I wear Mac blush and I tend to break out on my cheeks sometime. I never really thought of that association :/. I know its not my foundation thats making me breakout so could it be my beloved MAC blush?!


----------



## krazykid90 (Feb 2, 2008)

This product sounds good, I think I'll have to give it a try.


----------



## bella1342 (Feb 2, 2008)

Originally Posted by *greeneyedangel* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Hmmm not to change the subject or anything but you have me thinking. I wear Mac blush and I tend to break out on my cheeks sometime. I never really thought of that association :/. I know its not my foundation thats making me breakout so could it be my beloved MAC blush?!



Definitely possible I would think... yeah, she can't wear msf's (and i gave her like 3 of them) or any of the blushes i got her for christmas last year. We figured it out, her skin can be good and then she starts wearing the MAC, and it breakouts like crazy. I think she tested it out enough to realize it was the MAC.


----------



## Leza1121 (Feb 2, 2008)

Hi,

I love Strobe cream. But like anything else, it doesn't work for everybody.


----------



## StereoXGirl (Feb 2, 2008)

I love strobe cream! It's so pretty!

I know it's not supposed to be used as a moisturizer, but it is moisturizing on me.


----------



## Marisol (Feb 2, 2008)

https://forum.makeuptalk.com/f11...ghlight=strobe

https://forum.makeuptalk.com/f11...ghlight=strobe

https://forum.makeuptalk.com/f11...ghlight=strobe


----------



## YourOneAndOnly (Feb 2, 2008)

i tried it and didn't like it. it felt really weird on my skin.


----------



## Kenalive (Feb 3, 2008)

I like it a lot. It adds a certain something to my skin. I mix it with my foundation.


----------



## MACGoddess (Feb 3, 2008)

If you have oilier skin I would wait until Strobe Liquid comes out, it is a lighter formula and isn't super emollient like Strobe Creme... And Strobe Creme IS a moisturizer!

Strobe Creme is fabulous for dryer gals but on oily and even normal skins it can be a little too much for. The gleam that it gives is fabulous though! And Strobe Liquid will be like it but the pearl particle is even smaller than Strobe Creme so it is a truly refined sheen to the skin, doesn't look frosty at all.


----------



## Sheikah (Feb 3, 2008)

Originally Posted by *MACGoddess* /img/forum/go_quote.gif If you have oilier skin I would wait until Strobe Liquid comes out, it is a lighter formula and isn't super emollient like Strobe Creme... And Strobe Creme IS a moisturizer!
Strobe Creme is fabulous for dryer gals but on oily and even normal skins it can be a little too much for. The gleam that it gives is fabulous though! And Strobe Liquid will be like it but the pearl particle is even smaller than Strobe Creme so it is a truly refined sheen to the skin, doesn't look frosty at all.

Ohhh this is nice! My skin is pretty oily... Does it have a date yet?


----------



## chocobon (Feb 3, 2008)

I wanna try it!


----------



## sadiesparkle (Feb 3, 2008)

I want to try the fluid when it comes out. Strobe cream is just tooo heavy for my skin.

xxx


----------



## ~*Helen*~ (Feb 3, 2008)

I'm def going to try this.


----------



## tadzio79 (Feb 3, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Sheikah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Ohhh this is nice! My skin is pretty oily... Does it have a date yet? It's supposed to come out on March 6th for US and Canada, date unknown internationally. (according to specktra)


----------



## Jennifer (Feb 4, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Marisol* /img/forum/go_quote.gif https://forum.makeuptalk.com/f11...ghlight=strobe
https://forum.makeuptalk.com/f11...ghlight=strobe

https://forum.makeuptalk.com/f11...ghlight=strobe

amen to that!!


----------



## sephoras girl (Feb 4, 2008)

I'm late but where are supposed to put it?


----------



## MACGoddess (Feb 4, 2008)

You put it either all over the face or just where you want a bit of a glow through foundation.

The launch date is March 6th at the moment. I am super excited, I have played with it already and it really is fantastic, SUPER light!!


----------



## sephoras girl (Feb 4, 2008)

Originally Posted by *MACGoddess* /img/forum/go_quote.gif You put it either all over the face or just where you want a bit of a glow through foundation. 
The launch date is March 6th at the moment. I am super excited, I have played with it already and it really is fantastic, SUPER light!!

Before Foundation or After?


----------



## StereoXGirl (Feb 4, 2008)

Originally Posted by *sephoras girl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Before Foundation or After? You can use it before foundation, mix it in with foundation, or use it after foundation as a highlight.


----------



## sephoras girl (Feb 4, 2008)

Great!


----------



## Sheikah (Feb 6, 2008)

Originally Posted by *tadzio79* /img/forum/go_quote.gif It's supposed to come out on March 6th for US and Canada, date unknown internationally. (according to specktra) Thanks! I'd love to try it.


----------



## bella1342 (Feb 6, 2008)

Originally Posted by *MACGoddess* /img/forum/go_quote.gif The launch date is March 6th at the moment. I am super excited, I have played with it already and it really is fantastic, SUPER light!!

Thanks! I am sooo excited too! Are the lip conditioners pretty? I think I will be buying them all.


----------



## GlossyAbby (Feb 7, 2008)

I haven't bought it yet but they used it on me at the mac counter and I loved it!


----------



## sephoras girl (Mar 8, 2008)

Cream or liquid?


----------



## CandyApple (Mar 8, 2008)

I got a sample recently from the makeup counter, and I have to say, it's nothing special and it smells bad.


----------



## bella1342 (Mar 9, 2008)

I Love strobe cream, and i just bought strobe liquid and like it a lot too.


----------



## laurreenn (Mar 9, 2008)

thanks for all the opinions posted it was helpful


----------



## mac-whore (Mar 9, 2008)

yeah, i'm not a fan of it. i think it's a great product but, it's not for me. i have oily acne prone skin.. i think this is a product that looks great on girls with minimal pores ( 'cause it will sink into large pores ), normal skin ( oily is a no no ), wearing light coverage foundation.. not to sound condescending but it's more for gals with great skin. it accentuates &amp; highlights.. and if u have a blemish or scar it will accentuate that as well ( from my experience )..


----------

